# Eddie Hobbs says non Euro accounts in Ireland not safe



## Troy McClure (21 Nov 2011)

I read in yesterdays Sunday Times a quote from Eddie Hobbs that accounts in foreign currencies held in Ireland would be converted to 'Punt nua' in the event of a Euro breakup.
How does he know this? I remember asking investec this very question and they said they could not say for sure but doubted it. As the law stands is this a fact?


----------



## Time (21 Nov 2011)

Personally I doubt any money held in Ireland is safe.


----------



## Gekko (21 Nov 2011)

In Argentina, people with (say) US$ denominated accounts couldn't access the funds.

I'm not a Hobbs fan but he's flagging a real danger here.

Safest bet is an a/c outside Ireland.


----------



## Troy McClure (21 Nov 2011)

I wonder then is there a bank outside of Ireland but in the Euro that supply foreign currency accounts to non residents. 
I remember emailing a bank in Norway some time ago and was told minimum was 64K!


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Nov 2011)

Troy McClure said:


> I remember emailing a bank in Norway some time ago and was told minimum was 64K!


My understanding was that they would not entertain new business from overseas anyways - unless the individual had a norwegian social sec. number?


----------



## tiger (21 Nov 2011)

Are we on the brink of another "Joe Duffy moment"?
http://www.independent.ie/business/media/lenihan-lash-at-joe-duffy-banks-panic-1479358.html


> *Lenihan lash at Joe Duffy banks panic*
> 
> *Finance Minister rang RTE's Director General over 'run on banks' fear after Liveline broadcast*


----------



## shnaek (22 Nov 2011)

The government has destroyed our economic future, and it is up to us as individuals to try to salvage anything we have left. We can no longer trust them.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Nov 2011)

off topic meandering posts and responses to them have been deleted. 

brendan


----------



## kennyb3 (22 Nov 2011)

Do a search on capital controls.


----------

